# Guys try to stay on the beach



## Redchaser09 (May 12, 2014)

Yesterday a man was fishing in surf when his boat got loose he tired to retrieve it.. a rip current pulled him out.. Which resulted in drowning. If you plan on going out in the next few days dont wade out..or be extra careful if you do. The water is stronger than you think!! Be careful guys!!


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm lost. A guy was surf fishing....with a boat and it got loose and he somehow ended up in the water and drowned? 

Doesn't make sense


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

Yeah why was he surf fishing with his boat?


----------



## Redchaser09 (May 12, 2014)

http://www.wkrg.com/story/25654120/local-real-estate-developer-dies-while-fishing. Sry guys here's the story


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Still makes no sense at all.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

If he was using a kayak to float baits, it makes perfect sense. Why speculate. At any rate, condolences to the family for their loss.


----------



## Redchaser09 (May 12, 2014)

What it think happend is maybe the guy dropped anchor near shore to wade on the sandbar??? and the boat got loose so he swam out to retrieve it??? I have no idea why he would doesn't make much sense. Just heard about it and shared because the rips a strong right now


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Odd story. Still sad being it's the 2nd in the general area in 3 days.

I'm definitely not running baits out this weekend


----------



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

Prayers out for his family. Y'all stay safe out there.


----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

It was bad this weekend. I watched a group of four guys drift over close to where I was surf fishing at the second stop at fort pickens. They started yelling for help and I could only thing I am gonna watch these people drown. Luckily I started calling 911 and my wife pointed for them to swim further down. They eventually found their footing and made a quick exit from the beach. Lesson learned for them, glad they didnt get hurt. It was strong enough where I would only go waste deep to cast.


----------

